# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Winston Salem, NC Dec. 14 & 15



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be at Repticon Winston Salem, NC Dec. 14 & 15. We will have the following available:
Leucomelas sub-adults, adults and froglets, Azureus juvies, subs and adults, Green & black auratus juvis, subs and adults, 1 reticulated auraus adult, 1 super blue sub-adult, 1 adult female citronella, bicolor juvies, 6 o.pumilio cauchero sub-adults, 2 o. pumilio cristobal pairs, 2 o. pumilio valle de agua pairs (intense bright red)
10 gallon horizontal & vertical vivariums, fruit fly cultures and culturing kits, many sizes of cork tubes, misc. viv supplies.


----------



## brettxxx4 (Jun 16, 2013)

Good luck Jeff . Educate the dendro challenged for us. 


Brett
Charlotte nc


----------

